

Our Journey To Empower A Thousand New Kickpreneurs - bound008
http://www.kickpreneur.com/our-journey-to-empower-a-thousand-new-kickpreneurs

======
cinbun8
I took a look at the kickstarter stat page and I was pleasantly surprised to
find that they have a 44% success rate at funding projects. I expected that to
be much lower. Tech projects have a 34% success rate which still seems high to
me, but it is interesting to note that this is the second worst success rate.

I would be interested in what makes a kickstarter campaign click. The other
side of the coin which is equally important is to find out what makes a
campaign fail and the lessons that come out of that. Could you please also
interview some folks that were unable to reach their pledge and how they felt
they could have amended their approach ?

[http://www.kickstarter.com/help/stats](http://www.kickstarter.com/help/stats)

~~~
raminassemi
Awesome, thanks. Yes, we actually have some interviews scheduled with failed
Kickstarters. The most common reason for failed campaigns is simply that
people haven't prepared enough or prepared ineffectively.

Do you have a network of interested prospects? Can you get their attention?

Most successful Kickstarters created lists of people who to reach out to, by
which means, on which date, with notes on what to say and what their desired
outcome was.

Timing is critical. You want to have things in place before launching.

Many failed Kickstarters didn't do that. They just created their project, and
then plastered their Twitter and Facebook audience with "Here's our
Kickstarter, please back us". And they overestimated the amount of backers
that would come via Kickstarter itself.

~~~
cinbun8
That sounds scarily similar to 'build it and they will come' :) Thanks for
sharing that.

------
raminassemi
Hey, Ramin here one of the founders at Kickpreneur.com. We actually wanted to
make this a Show HN post to hear your feedback :) Excited to hear what you
guys think...

~~~
SteliE
What's the most surprising thing you've learned so far from interviewing
people?

~~~
raminassemi
There were many surprises, but one repeating theme was: how to promote a
Kickstarter project long before your Kickstarter project actually goes life,
and that there are really lots of ways to do that.

~~~
raminassemi
For example, Amanda Palmer drummed up support on Twitter by drawing little
sketches of people who tweeted their pics to her. It was a very personal way
of relating to them, and it established a really strong bond with people who
were then later willing to back her Kickstarter

